# to early to flower?



## amrcnbut (Jun 29, 2014)

i have two small plants but i would like to flower them already, they are indoors.
should i transplant them into bigger pots before they flower or after i put them in the flowering room?


----------



## Locked (Jun 29, 2014)

You should always try and do your transplanting before you flip for flower.  If your plants are not sexually mature they will not flower,  they will continue to veg but with only half the amount of light as they will be sitting in the dark for 12 hours every day until they become mature  you can tell if your plant is mature by the nodes on the plant. If they are alternating it mature.  Hope that helps.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 29, 2014)

I agree with Hamster.  While you _can_ put anything into flowering anytime, they won't flower until _they_ are ready regardless of the light schedule.  If you want to flower small plants, it would be better to do it with clones, which are biologically the same age as the mother they came from.


----------

